

Are Developers Using LINQ? - baha_man
http://blogs.msdn.com/ericwhite/archive/2008/07/24/are-developers-using-linq.aspx

======
andr
Yes, it's the MapReduce of C#. Easy to use, powerful, and extendable - the
same syntax can be used no matter if the data is in-memory data structure, XML
or SQL. Libraries exist to parallelize and distribute LINQ queries.

------
trickjarrett
My last employer kept discussing using it but they brought on a MSSQL person
and LINQ fell by the wayside.

